# Recent drain cleaning education; thanks to sewer camera



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

We recently rented a sewer camera; looking to buy, anyways. We used camera on some problemed drains. Now, normally I considered that I did pretty good work when it comes to drain cleaning, but the camera revealed we are not getting roots cleared. We use a Rigid K-1500 machine, with a C cutter as big as we can get down the drain and run until nothing comes back, average snake time 1 hour. Most of the time the lines clear and don't back up again for awhile, don't expect perfection with roots. This brings serveral questions to mind.

1. Is a Rigid k-1500 a good machine, I have read on here that many drain cleaners use some type of drum machine.

2. If the cleanout is 4", and increases to 6" somewhere down the line, what is the best head to use(keep in mind, it almost always roots)?

3. What are the best head type to use on roots?

4. How many use sewer camera to check your work?

5. How many dig and make repairs on the lines themselves?

6. Is there any place to buy used sewer equipment, or is buying new better?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Expandable blades. On my Electric Eel model c. They have expandable blades work very well. After running the cable and follow up with camera see a big difference VS a C cutting or spiral cutter.







or try http://www.draincables.com/SearchResults.asp?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=72&show=10&page=5​


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> We recently rented a sewer camera; looking to buy, anyways. We used camera on some problemed drains. Now, normally I considered that I did pretty good work when it comes to drain cleaning, but the camera revealed we are not getting roots cleared. We use a Rigid K-1500 machine, with a C cutter as big as we can get down the drain and run until nothing comes back, average snake time 1 hour. Most of the time the lines clear and don't back up again for awhile, don't expect perfection with roots. This brings serveral questions to mind.
> 
> 1. Is a Rigid k-1500 a good machine, I have read on here that many drain cleaners use some type of drum machine.
> 
> ...


I use the spartan 2001 myself but I have heard the 1500 is a good machine. It all depends on personal preference. The only reason I use spartan is because it is the only machine I hae ever used. I have always been satisfied with it so why change to a machine I don't have any experince with. 

Usually I run a spearhead in first and if I extract roots I put an expandable blade on it. If the roots are real thick I will put a saw blade on it. The jetter is really the way to go to really clean the pipe but most people won't go for it because of the price.

I only use the camera if the customers gives me the ok. I usually give them a discount rate if I rod the sewer first. Those things are way to expensive to use for free.

I don't dig and repair myself unless it is shallow enough to do by hand. I have plenty of experience in doing repairs but I don't own an excavator or trench jacks or box or the man power. I believe that you should have at least 3 men when working on a ditch over 4 ft. simply for safety reason. 1 to operate 1 to watch the ditch and one to do the work. when the digging is done operator can either go help in ditch or watch it. The watcher should have experience in watching a ditch don't use a green helper.

ebay and craiglist usually have good deals on sewer equipment. A lot of the dealers will also sell used equipment. The latter being the way I usually go because a lot of the time the dealer will put a 30 or 60 day warranty on them. ebay and craiglist you are taking a chance on buying someone else's problems or junk. If you are interested I can send the name of the guy I usually deal with in St louis. Just pm me.


----------

